# Sundays In VA.



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

When is Virginia going to change this so that us HARD Working folk can hunt more than just one day a week.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?ses=051&typ=bil&val=sb175&Submit=Go

It appears as though this bill was continued from 2004, but nothing has been done.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Defenition*

What does Senate left in A.C & N.R. mean?


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

USMCarcher26 said:


> What does Senate left in A.C & N.R. mean?


I think that A.C & N.R. refers to Agriculture, Conservation and Natural Resources

As for what the " left in " part means , I'm not sure.


----------



## AllendaleArcher (May 6, 2005)

*Deer population affecting laws ?*

Is the VDGIF noticing that the herd isn't getting smaller? Even with more and more lax laws, the herd isn't shrinking. Hunting on sundays will the be last straw.. for now I think crossbows, automated tagging, increased bag limits will be enough....
i could be wrong in this. but it appears this way to me....


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*this may offend some*

It would appear to me that Va. is erroring on the side of religion. For some hunting is religion. I find peace from the week of stress and hard work. A time to reflect on everything. I confess while I sit on stand and thank God for all that he has given us, as Ted Nugent says "God bless the spirit of the wild" it is true god did bless the wild life, it is not just greed of one more day to hunt antlers or preserve my manhood, it is a day for the hard working man to provide food for his family and if he so chooses to spend time with his family and take in the great outdoors before beginning a new work week. Allow me that opurtunity to enjoy the spirit of the wild at least 2 days out of the week. 

Please Va. state Law makers read this and take note that I and the people that have the same desire that I do to spend one more day in the great outdoors and in the company of mother nature one more day.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

sorry i think making crossbows legal is a big mistake,if you can pull a crossbow back you can pull a compound.they are just giving the pochers a new tool,its going to be more deer shot from the road and they want try to recover them i think crossbows and pochers suck,i think the sunday ban should be lifted you dont have to go to church to be a christian just live right and follow the word not some hypocrite that plays christian on sundays, you have to live it every day.just one mans opinion!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

You can hunt on Sundays at a private shooting preserve for birds. Religion stops where the $$ begins in VA.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope you all have better luck with you own hunters than we are. We have hunters (who emailed me personally) and aside from the religion issue, feel that the (this is the truth, no joke!) animals need a day of rest.  

That just blows my mind ! :embarasse


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I hope you all have better luck with you own hunters than we are. We have hunters (who emailed me personally) and aside from the religion issue, feel that the (this is the truth, no joke!) animals need a day of rest.
> 
> That just blows my mind ! :embarasse



That is a joke right?? I mean, I know you said its not but Holy Cow!!! 

So let them have their day of rest in the middle of the week. Maybe declare Wednesday the "no-hunt day".

A day of rest?!?! Since when do monster bucks punch in and get goldtime for being hunted on the weekends???? Out here our animals are a hard working seldom complaining bunch and even if they dont like working weekends they keep it to themselves.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> That is a joke right?? I mean, I know you said its not but Holy Cow!!!
> 
> So let them have their day of rest in the middle of the week. Maybe declare Wednesday the "no-hunt day".
> 
> A day of rest?!?! Since when do monster bucks punch in and get goldtime for being hunted on the weekends???? Out here our animals are a hard working seldom complaining bunch and even if they dont like working weekends they keep it to themselves.


I Like to joke but not about something this serious. It's no different than dealing with the ARA's.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> I Like to joke but not about something this serious. It's no different than dealing with the ARA's.


Oh I fully grasp the issue at hand


----------



## 12shootnbowtech (Feb 3, 2005)

*your right*

I agree about Sunday hunting. :thumbs_up There's one thing that they need to stop if they have Sunday hunting. Keep the dogs in the pen! They could even let us hunt after 12 noon, that would be around 5 hours anyway. The archery shop I deal with said the Game and Inland Fishery were short on revenue last year and figured this would help. :thumbs_do Duh!!, I guess so, every renegade hunter out there will have a new poaching weapon. One of my Team Bowtech members said they find bolts in one of the fields he hunts all the time from spotlighters. The whole thing sucks.


----------

